

A simple CSS based usability tip for search buttons - gopalraju
http://www.productivedreams.com/simple-css-based-usability-tip-for-search-buttons/
This is a small tip to improve the usability of search fields. Do you have the habit of hitting the search button multiple times even before it loads the search results?
======
pedalpete
this seems a bit strange to me, as I doubt a user is going to click, notice
that something has changed, and then release the click, and not click again.

If you are really looking to alleviate issues on the back end, you're best to
use javascript to disable or even remove the submit button if you don't want
multiple clicks.

The author both insults users 'because they're users!', and then gives those
same users the credit that they'll understand his minute UI change and accept
it, even when it returns to it's pre-clicked state.

